# Vape Gear and Air France



## Neal (26/11/15)

Hello All,

Have to catch connecting flight from Charles De Gaul airport in Paris on my next trip to UK. Any of you good people travelled through this airport with vape gear? Thanks all.


----------



## KlutcH (26/11/15)

I researched this 2 weeks ago - http://www.flysaa.com/us/en/flyingSAA/baggage/baggageRestrictions.html

Check for electronic cigarettes, you must have it on you and remove all batteries, all juices to be packed in concealed plastic ziplock bags.

There are loads more sites with more info as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KlutcH (26/11/15)

Here is a international link  - http://www.electroniccigaretteconsu...elines-for-flying-with-e-cigarettes-e-liquid/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/11/15)

if there was ever an airport i hate it has to be charles de gaul !

they flagged me down at customs after i walked through the scanner and then put me into a holding room with my bag. after 2 hours they came back (flight missed) and told me i was carrying weapons on the flight. the operator picked up knives in my bag. so i asked them to open it and it was a box of chocolates that were wraped in a foil with the swiss army knife design. on the box its printed as chocolates. so i opened the box and tore off the wrapping and showed them it was chocolates !

they then laughed and asked if they could have some !

i prob had about 5 different incidents at that airport through my travels.

my recommendation : take out batteries, pack into checked luggage and keep some sort of product manual/guide/packaging to explain what it is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (26/11/15)

I went thru there last week. No issues. In fact i found the security check very subtle, considering the trouble in Paris the weekend before.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (26/11/15)

Tom said:


> I went thru there last week. No issues. In fact i found the security check very subtle, considering the trouble in Paris the weekend before.



Thanks Tom, that is good news.


----------



## Andre (26/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> if there was ever an airport i hate it has to be charles de gaul !
> 
> they flagged me down at customs after i walked through the scanner and then put me into a holding room with my bag. after 2 hours they came back (flight missed) and told me i was carrying weapons on the flight. the operator picked up knives in my bag. so i asked them to open it and it was a box of chocolates that were wraped in a foil with the swiss army knife design. on the box its printed as chocolates. so i opened the box and tore off the wrapping and showed them it was chocolates !
> 
> ...


Batteries are NOT allowed in checked luggage. Has to be in hand/carry on luggage. And properly packaged.

@Neal, I regularly travel via Charles de Gaulle. No problems so far. Follow the rules as set out by @KlutcH above. Sharp stuff must be in checked luggage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (26/11/15)

Andre said:


> Batteries are NOT allowed in checked luggage. Has to be in hand/carry on luggage. And properly packaged.
> 
> @Neal, I regularly travel via Charles de Gaulle. No problems so far. Follow the rules as set out by @KlutcH above. Sharp stuff must be in checked luggage.



Thanks Andre, man I love this forum. So many helpful people, so much good advice. Wish I could make the meet on 28th, maybe next time. Would be worth the trip to meet some of you good people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (26/11/15)

Tip 1: If you have a beard, shave it off
Tip 2: If your full name includes "Moegamat/Mohammed" or something to that effect, go to home affairs and have it changed to something like Peter Smith. 

Especially useful tips considering the situation in France right now 

I have the worst full name to be travelling anywhere with my kit (my first name is Moegamat). 

(PS. Itsa joke)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Neal (26/11/15)

Just a thought here guys, would it be worth having a thread where members could post their personal experiences of airports they have travelled through with vape gear? I have posted a couple of queries lately and have had great response from members of forum. If we had all of our collective information available on one thread it may be of great assistance to other members. Not looking to make more work for our mods, but might be worth considering?


----------



## johan (26/11/15)

Good idea @Neal, but rules and airport security checks change daily, and might just not be accurate (for the next guy):
Note: *(stealth vape) & gear placed in the plastic tray during security check (juice in plastic zip lock bags, batteries in separated plastic containers inside carry on luggage) *

O.R Tambo (JNB) - no problems (Oct 2015)
Lanseria (HLA) - no problems (Nov 2015)
King Shaka (DUR) - no problems (Nov 2015)
George (GRJ) - was questioned by security and after a physical explanation, I was good to go (Jan 2015)

Hong Kong (HKG) - no problems (Feb 2015), although "electronic cigarettes" are banned in Hong Kong
Dubai (DXB) - some reports of equipment being confiscated, but I had no problems during March 2015
Shanghai (PVG) - no problems (Feb 2014)
Singapore (SIN) - no problems during transit (Mar 2015), although "electronic cigarettes" are banned in Singapore
Amsterdam (AMS) - no problems (Oct 2015)
Heathrow (LHR) - no problems (Sep 2015)
Dublin (DUB) - no problems (Jun/Sep/Oct 2015)
Abu Dhabi (AUH) - no problems (Jun 2015)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal (26/11/15)

You absolutely correct Brother, vapes and airports seem to change constantly, which is why I am thinking an ongoing thread might be a good idea. I travelled through Dubai in July 2015 and had gear confiscated, as opposed to your trip in March with no problems. Thanks for the post mate, let's hope these dudes can get their act together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (3/12/15)

so reviving this thread as i got my travel info, will be flying via etihad airlines from cpt-jhb-abu dhabi then berlin

i believe i wont have issues from cpt to jhb and in berlin, but my worry is etihad airlines them self and when passing thru abu dhabi. anyone have info please. i believe ecigs is illegal in dubai/abu dhabi.


----------



## johan (7/12/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> so reviving this thread as i got my travel info, will be flying via etihad airlines from cpt-jhb-abu dhabi then berlin
> 
> i believe i wont have issues from cpt to jhb and in berlin, but my worry is etihad airlines them self and when passing thru abu dhabi. anyone have info please. i believe ecigs is illegal in dubai/abu dhabi.



Pm'ed you about Abu Dhabi when in transit - no worries (so far).


----------



## Tom (7/12/15)

One cannot trust their authorities tho.... i would always feel uneasy about those places and vape gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/12/15)

Went through Abu Dhabi earlier the year, had no issues with Reo Grand.
- OR Thambo, Bangkok, Kenya, Milan, Stuttgart, Basel, Amsterdam have all been fine this year so far. 

But it's true that you might get a person having a bad day or someone wanting to be difficult. I've had some nice discussions with some of the security people about the Reo, just always be friendly and polite when you explain to them what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Casper (7/12/15)

@argief also travels quite a bit. Have you had issues Argief?


----------



## DirtyD (7/12/15)

I'll be travelling to Austria end of December , flying and laying over in Abu Dhabi. So all your advice/tips will help. Would like to take my Subox Mini with as I'm still new to vaping and would love to VAPE in between the skiing


----------



## Tom (7/12/15)

I have been thru probably 30 airport's this year alone, Philippines, Malaysia, Myanmar, Vietnam, quite a few here in EU... never had a problem. No raised eye brows, not even questioned anywhere. 
Still won't trust the Middle East countries on that issue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Neal (9/12/15)

Hey Guys,

Came through Skhupe (Swaziland) to OR Tambo (Jhb) to Schipol Amsterdam to Newcastle (UK) yesterday with no problems. Still would not trust UAE side of world though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Neal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Came through Skhupe (Swaziland) to OR Tambo (Jhb) to Schipol Amsterdam to Newcastle (UK) yesterday with no problems. Still would not trust UAE side of world though.



Have a good trip @Neal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

